# Productive July 4th Weekend!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The July 4th weekend ended up being great for all our clients fishing! Along with the countless memories made, several limits of trout with some bruiser reds were caught.

The Run-N-Gun guides continue to produce nice boxes on a consistent basis, despite the adverse winds and holiday boat traffic. We have a very limited availability in July, but still several openings in August.

Our SUMMER SPECIAL runs through the end of August. So don't wait to call and book your trip!

*Office: 979-476-5858
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com*


----------

